# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  "th" anstatt "t"

## pisces

Wenn ich habe das Buch Nietzsches "Also sprach Zarathustra" zu lesen versucht, habe ich bemerkt, dass er da oft "th" anstatt "t" schreibt. Z.B. "Thier", "Thor", "thun" usw. Warum?

----------


## Старик

Im 19. Jahrhundert wurden viele W

----------


## Оля

Ja, das ist einfach alte Schreibweise.

----------

